

We launched Deckset - chriseidhof
http://chris.eidhof.nl/posts/we-launched-deckset.html

======
septerr
I like the idea of writing content in markdown and thus keeping presentation
separate from content. Hope this takes off. If I were someone who presented a
lot, I would definitely consider purchasing this.

